# Fat Guramy, not moving



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

My dwarf guramy became very fat lately and not moving a lot. BAs guys told me that he is sick with some kind a dessise and I better toast him as it's too expensive to treat him (cheaper buy a new one). Any idea what it could be and should I fix him or toast him ? And also if it is contagious (they said not until he dies and other fish picks on him) ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is hard to diagnose a problem without a picture and/or a better understanding of your current aquarium conditions (i.e. water parameters).

It may be dropsy, however.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It is hard to diagnose a problem without a picture and/or a better understanding of your current aquarium conditions (i.e. water parameters).
> 
> It may be dropsy, however.


Yes it is dropsy. BAs guys told me when they look at him. It hard to make his picture as I separated him from other fish. But my watter parameters are good:
Ammonia - 0
NO2 - 0
NO3 - 40
PH - 7
GH - 180
KH - 20
How to treat this dropsy and is it contagious ?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Dropsy is not contagious but if caught in the early stage there is a very slim chance of recovery using antibiotics like Furon 2 but these antibiotics will cost you lot more than the fish. Since you said that your fish is very fat than it is too late to save this fish but the fish can still live for weeks or months in this condition.
BTW, how long did you have this fish?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Dropsy is not contagious but if caught in the early stage there is a very slim chance of recovery using antibiotics like Furon 2 but these antibiotics will cost you lot more than the fish. Since you said that your fish is very fat than it is too late to save this fish but the fish can still live for weeks or months in this condition.
> BTW, how long did you have this fish?


I had this fish for about 7 months. He is in this condition for a month now. I paid $5 for him and I think it will be cheaper for me to get another one for $5 instead of medication.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> I had this fish for about 7 months. He is in this condition for a month now. I paid $5 for him and I think it will be cheaper for me to get another one for $5 instead of medication.


In my experience goldfish are the most prone to dropsy. What I have seen in the early stage of dropsy is the part of the belly that is just under the pectoral fin will start to concave and if you can catch it here and treat it with antibiotics and very high water quality the recovery is some what limited but there is a chance but if untreated then in another week or so the belly will start swell and the scales will start to raise and in very worst case the scales will start to fall off and not long after that the fish will go to fishy heaven.

Best bet is to buy another fish or two or more lol


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Just dumped him. Going to buy new one next week (honey yellow) as this one was the biggest fish in the tank and my shrimps was hiding and now after I removed him they started to come forward


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Just dumped him. Going to buy new one next week (honey yellow) as this one was the biggest fish in the tank and my shrimps was hiding and now after I removed him they started to come forward


Maybe you should look into some smaller fish so you can also enjoy seeing the shrimps.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope you didn't literally "dump him".


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Maybe you should look into some smaller fish so you can also enjoy seeing the shrimps.


I think honey guramy is a smallest of all guramies and same size as grown up guppy or rummy nose tetra or cherry barb (all of them I have in my tank)


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The smallest gourami is actually a sparkling gourami.


----------

